# ...gerade 'schräge' linien



## freekazoid (1. März 2002)

tach alle zusammen,

ich hab wiedermal ne frage (wahnsinn, net?). schräger titel, ich weiss, aber ich konnte es gerade nicht anderst ausdrücken .
nun, auf jeden fall würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob es möglich ist, mit dem bleistiftwerkzeug schöne 45°-linien zu ziehen. dass es mit dem [shift]-key möglich ist, horizontale linien zu zeichnen, weiss ich, aber gibt's auch die möglichkeit 45-grädige solche zu zeichnen ohne die linie mit drehen zu müsen?

hoffe auf hilfe  thx!


----------



## cocoon (1. März 2002)

Nimm das Linienwerkzeug:
- auf das Icon des Bleistiftes in der Werkzeugleiste klicken und Maustaste gedrückt halten
- aus dem sich öffnenden Menü die Linie auswählen
- shift-Taste gedrückthalten und fröhlich 45°-Linien ziehen (falls die kein Anti-Aliasing aufweisen sollen, wie der Bleistift, musst Du unter den Wekrzeugoptionen "Glätten" ausschalten)


----------



## Nino (1. März 2002)

Hi  

Ich weiss nicht wie du das genau meinst aber man kann mit der [shift]-Taste auch 45°-Linien zeichnen.(Falls du das noch nicht wusstest  ) Nicht nur Horizontale. 

Aber mit dem Bleistiftwerkzeug ist es wahrscheinlich nicht möglich, da es schon andere werkzeuge dafür gibt.


----------



## silence (1. März 2002)

[shift] halten und versuchen nach 'schräg' (ich bin nicht dumm!) zu ziehen.


----------



## Shiivva (3. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *ob es möglich ist, mit dem bleistiftwerkzeug schöne 45°-linien zu ziehen. dass es mit dem [shift]-key möglich ist, horizontale linien zu zeichnen, weiss ich, aber gibt's auch die möglichkeit 45-grädige solche zu zeichnen ohne die linie mit drehen zu müsen?*



hi!

ich schätze, dein problem ist, dass du shift Taste schon vorher festhältst, und dann erst die linie ziehst.
Aber wenn Du ne schräge Linie haben willst, musst Du erst einen Punkt anklicken, dann bei Drücken der Shift Taste irgendwo schräg wieder klicken und schwupps hast du den gerade, schräge Linie.
Das Bedarf ein bissel Übung, denn manchmal sind sie nicht so grade, wie man das gerne will.
Was auch geht, ist, dass Du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug eine schräge Linie machst, und dann über Pfadkontur füllen, "Buntstift" auswählst.
Das gibt wirklich grade Linien 

Wenn noch unklar, fragen.


----------

